# Owner's Manual



## colodane (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm interested in the Bolt and was looking on the TiVo website for a downloadable owner's manual so I could read about the details. Couldn't find one. Does anyone know where this can be downloaded from?

I tried to do a chat with a TiVo rep to ask this but after waiting 15 minutes there was still no rep available.

Thanks!


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Here you go, its on their site under support, viewer guides.

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/resources/HowTo/BOLT_VG_31AUG2015.pdf


----------



## colodane (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you kindly Eric102


----------

